# Fishing Lures



## samm47 (Jan 3, 2014)

does anyone have any patterns for wood fishing lures am interested in making them.......thanks


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 3, 2014)

samm47 said:


> does anyone have any patterns for wood fishing lures am interested in making them.......thanks



Sharma could you narrow it down some as to what size or what species that would help. I just posted a bunch of top water baits that are fairly easy to make.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Are you looking for this kind of pattern?

http://www.lurebuilding.nl/indexeng.html
^^on this page the links to different patterns and how to links are on the left side of the page.

http://wobblerbaujw.jimdo.com/schablonen/oberflächenköder/#Oberflächenköder

http://wobblerbaujw.jimdo.com/schablonen/jerkbaits/#Jerkbaits

http://wobblerbaujw.jimdo.com/schablonen/wobbler/#Wobbler

http://pecalista.rulez.org/FaHal2/JapanFaHal.htm


also good watching....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

